# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  Row-Bot, energetically autonomous artificial water boatman, Bristol robotics laboratory, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Bristol robotics laboratory

"Row-Bot: An Energetically Autonomous Artificial Water Boatman"

by Hemma Philamore (Univeristy of Bristol), Jonathan Rossiter,  (University of Bristol), Ioannis Andrea Ieropoulos (University of the West of England), Andrew John Stinchcombe (Bristol Robotics Laboratory)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot With Tummy Full of Microbes Can Swim in Dirty Water Forever"

by Evan Ackerman
October 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "A robot that needs FOOD to survive – boffins develop droid which can eat, digest and DIE"
A ROBOT which can eat and digest food for energy has been developed by British scientists.

by Sean Martin
November 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

A robot that eats pollution | Jonathan Rossiter

Published on Mar 15, 2017




> Meet the "Row-bot," a robot that cleans up pollution and generates the electricity needed to power itself by swallowing dirty water. Roboticist Jonathan Rossiter explains how this special swimming machine, which uses a microbial fuel cell to neutralize algal blooms and oil slicks, could be a precursor to biodegradable, autonomous pollution-fighting robots.

----------

